# wamted permanant ice house



## mulske (Dec 17, 2005)

wamted permanant ice house


----------



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

There is a nice one in the classifieds here on nodak.

6 1/2 x 12 
New Honda eu2000i generator 
stereo 
cabinets 
insulated floor 
7 holes 
6 new rattle wheels 
3 bunks 
suburban 30,000 forced air furnace 
solar panel charger 
2 new 6v batteries 
new 12v battery 
new tires 
2 new 30# tanks 
rubber roof 
frame is factory 
not sure if shack is factory or not but it is very well built.

$ 6000

he has some pics in there too.


----------

